# December POTM



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Alright everyone its time to vote for your favorite picture for December! Remember you can vote for your own photo. But what is the fun in that right? Just please do not share with anyone which photo is yours lets make it interesting. The number by the photo is the same as the one you select to vote for.

1. Hillstream Loach









2. Spotted Cory Cat









3. Swordtail









4. Betta (betta splendens)









5. Crowntail Betta (betta splendens)









6. Mystery Snail









7. Hi-fin Brown Spotted Pleco (pterygoplichthys gibbiceps)









8. Double Tail Betta (betta splendens)









9. Ryukin


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

poll is set to close in 14 days if i made a mistake with spelling or got the name of your fish wrong let me know and i will change it just send a pm.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, no one voted for their own, that's for sure.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

bump...........


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Hillstream Loach is winning 

man are these ever some pretty fish


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

WHAT IS BUMP?????

I still think the Mystery snail is very good as well. NO IT'S NOT MINE!!! (my camera skills suck...)


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

when will next months potm and totm start because i wan to have a shot at it


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yer next month


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

im going to ask theoldsalt if he minds me continuing to host if until bmlbytes comes back.... if he does even idk where he went he came back after a move and said he was gonna host the contests again. he did for one month and i havn't seen him since. if i can host again the contest will start sometime around the beginning of next month.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> WHAT IS BUMP?????
> 
> I still think the Mystery snail is very good as well. NO IT'S NOT MINE!!! (my camera skills suck...)


its just what you say when u want to bump the thread to the top. i didn't really have anything else to say so i just said bump.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh! That makes sense.


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

Ummm, my pic isn't there


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Maybe next time???


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

no jpetersons photo is up in the TOTM contest


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh!!! But didn't you just tell us who's picture is in the contest?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

bump......


----------

